

Famo.us Gets $25M to Make JavaScript More Famous - mgulaid
http://recode.net/2014/08/13/programming-startup-famo-us-gets-25-million-to-make-javascript-more-famous/

======
ultimatedelman
I just don't get it, I guess.

~~~
markmassie
What part, the product or the size of the investment?

